# So sorry...another please look at my U/S! Feel like I've lost my mind...



## geckorachel

Hello lovely ladies


I was really hoping you could have a peek at scan photos from 6th of this month... I was trying not to be paranoid but it doesn't look right to me. We literally had a 2 minute scan and now I cant help but look and think the pictures just don't look like one? Is the uterus not huge just for one for a start? I wont say too much for fear of sounding like a total crazy...

Not really the best pictures in the world, I was told to drink 1 litre of water an hour before the scan (I did an had more) and my bladder was empty...go figure...

The more I look the more I swear I can see a second membrane around the lighter baby sized shape in the 3rd picture down?! and Is that not too many yolk sacs or is it a weird shape?!

Yes, fully aware I'm probably totally crazy! 


7w3d by GeckoRachel, on Flickr

Untitled by GeckoRachel, on Flickr

7w3d by GeckoRachel, on Flickr

7w3d by GeckoRachel, on Flickr


----------



## geckorachel

Should say that was 7 weeks 3 days x


----------



## geckorachel

noone? :'( x


----------



## lanet

I see wgat you mean about the weird shadow shape. I think it's normal to have that much fluid in comparison with babys size early on. It's so hard to tell if they're sharing a sac. I tried uploading my scans but its not working tonight. Best of luck to you.


----------



## geckorachel

Thanks so much for replying. I googled so many ultrasound pics and couldn't find any with so much fluid. Really hoping its not going to be an issue later on :-/ not sure when my 12 week scan will be :( x


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm sorry but you probably wont know more until your 12 week scan, unless you book in for a private one in-between. We had an 8 week scan and both babies and sacs were very clear at that stage however that scan was with our fertility clinic and I have found their scanning systems so much clearer than those at the hospital.

Good luck x


----------



## xxshellsxx

It looks like you have a lot of fluid which can be very normal. here's my scan pic at 9 weeks, you can't really see the babies because she wanted to show me it was two sacs, the babies were like gummy bears in each one when she went over them and very clear:

https://i144.photobucket.com/albums/r187/shellx180/4db5c644-6cf8-4baf-8f8b-1b0bcb11a3f8_zps30a2d801.jpg

As pinkie says your 12 week scan will be the only way to really know x


----------



## geckorachel

Thanks all for replying. Urgh the wait until 12 week's is killing me and my crazy head. That early scan was a private one and we were so unimpressed. She was so fast and so annoyed because my bladder was empty! Ah well I'll sit and wait and try not to analyse, thanks for verifying that it looks like a lot of fluid as well. I see the midwife on Wednesday but I won't mention it as she'll think I'm bonkers! X


----------



## geckorachel

Ok had to have another obsess...its these lines around the two masses that intrigue me... about 1mm above/below the red lines I've drawn...

7w3d by GeckoRachel, on Flickr


----------



## lanet

That is interesting, my scans are totally black around the baby. But it could be something I don't know about, placenta? I really have no idea but I see what you mean


----------



## geckorachel

Decided it must be the placenta or something... :)


----------



## geckorachel

It is weird, its nothing like the scan at the same point with my daughter! It's the not knowing that bugs the hell out of me!


----------



## geckorachel

There are other random lines and things that I don't understand as well...ahhhhhh


----------



## geckorachel

That is the one we had a couple of days further along with Alice, I was expecting a clear cut baby and yolk sac again...not too many circles and weirdness!

WE ARE EXPECTING OUR FIRST CHILD!!!!!! :D by GeckoRachel, on Flickr


----------



## geckorachel

Being the nut job that I am I traced around the baby on the laptop screen and placed the outline around the other shape and vice versa...either it is an incredibly amazing reflection in utero or there is something else in there. Man I REALLY want to go pay for another scan but it seems really stupid...maybe I should email the scan place and ask to explain what bits are?! That is really mad right?!?!?! x


----------



## Pinkie 33

I would ask your midwife if she can help. Maybe also look at scans for identical twins on Google as I don't know what they would look like sharing a sac.


----------



## geckorachel

yeah I've had a look and I think if the mass was a bit brighter then I'd be totally convinced, I guess its a bad angle as she wasn't looking? Two seperate membranes points to mo-di I think and it doesn't look unlike it... but I might just be mad...


----------



## geckorachel

https://kristineross.hubpages.com/hub/didyousaytwins#PhotoSwipe1411404623598

There's an example


----------



## happy02

I think I would b the same! But I would not wait for 12 week scan! I would complain for the crappy private 2 min scan you had just had and try to get them to re do it or go somewhere else! I would have to know aswell.

Good luck!! Let me know :0)


----------



## geckorachel

I'm petty enraged, it wasn't the normal place we go to? Was very near Our home and was half price (still worked out more expensive than usual place but that would have been nearly 2 hours each way). Sigh. Don't want to blow another block of money on a whim but its driving me up the wall! X


----------



## geckorachel

Husband has said that he will ask about the scan tomorrow at our appointment and try to get a scan at the early assessment unit. Failing that he has said we will go get a private scan at our usual place. A bit freaked out that he thinks it doesn't look right, he usually doesn't agree with these things and is a scientist... Hmmm...


----------



## geckorachel

Sod it... I emailed the scan place yesterday and they replied today saying I could go in on the 1st Oct to have a chat with the sonographer about what bits were what on the scan... uh that is far too long to wait! So I emailed them the pics and highlighted the bits I'm 'Confused' about... watch this space... x


----------



## xxshellsxx

Keep us posted :) x


----------



## geckorachel

Oh I will, it will undoubtedly be with a "yeah I'm an idiot" post lol! It's probably some weird bleed thing or something... urgh feel like such a prat already


----------



## marymoomin

Did they see two heartbeats?


----------



## geckorachel

No but she literally scanned for 2 mins. Saw the midwife today and she's booked us in for an early scan next Tuesday :) she knows I'm neurotic... X


----------



## happy02

Aaw not long to wait xx


----------



## geckorachel

Yeah not too long :) excited to see more baby looking being this time too :) x


----------



## HappiestMom

totally stalking for next tues lol lol..


----------



## geckorachel

Haha thanks... You'll all see I'm mad ;) x


----------



## HappiestMom

its ok for the longest time I was sure I was having triplets because of my first scan video lol...


----------



## geckorachel

haha! 'Just' two then! Think I'll have a melt down on Tuesday if it is two... means we'll need to buy a new car before they are born as we only have a small car and only 4 seats urgh! x


----------



## _jellybean_

I see what you're seeing! Can't wait for an update, and congrats! I remember you, I think from baby club. Oh and my little man has multiple allergies as well. It's awful.


----------



## geckorachel

Hi :) urgh allergies really really suck! They make everything difficult and stressful! Bricking it about scan tomorrow. Husband can't come as in exams and cant take daughter so have to leave her with neighbour and hope she doesn't cause too much upset :-/ they have a son a month older than her... She's obsessed with the idea of him (waves out the window and shouts through the fence for him) but when they are together he treats her like a princess and gives her all his toys and she gets stressed out haha! I hope I won't be waiting there long. I'm really hoping I get an answer and can start bonding because I've really been struggling despite it being planned :'( x


----------



## Seoul

Just wanted to say good luck tomorrow.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Oo hun, good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## geckorachel

Aww thanks ladies :) I'll update... With the face I'm just bonkers and hopefully a cute photo x


----------



## geckorachel

Ahhhhh bricking it :-/


----------



## AngelUK

FX! :)


----------



## geckorachel

Annnnnd...... looks to be one baby... she nearly went back for a second look when I said about twins though and she asked if there had been any in the family...and I said me.... but I said it was fine and I trust there is only one haha... next scan is 9th October anyway. They were all so lovely in the early pregnancy unit :) Baby is a live wire :) thanks all and sorry for my crazy! xxxx


----------



## geckorachel

ps uterus looked to be a normal size today so no longer freaked out :) x


----------



## AngelUK

Aw I am sorry it isn't twins, though I suspect you are relieved. But we twin mummies think of course that twins are just the best thing ever. :)


----------



## geckorachel

haha yes relief is an understatement - we have no family up here so never get a break from toddler as it is. It'd make driving down south near impossible and a car upgrade argh, so for now I am calm! ha! I think two will be hard enough! I can see how twins would be incredible though :) x


----------



## xxshellsxx

yay for just one healthy bean in there :) At least you can put your mind at rest now and enjoy the pregnancy without this hanging over you :) x


----------



## Seoul

Congrats on your healthy little bean :)


----------



## geckorachel

Thanks both, feel far more connected with the pregnancy in the past 24 hours so can chill out a bit now :) x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Aw sorry you're not having twins. Always saddens me when ladies think they might be and end up not. We think they're the best thing ever! 

But congratulations on your healthy baby and good luck with the rest of your pregnancy x


----------



## Mamabean1

I think I've seen your posts maybe on my crazy possible twins post, lol. I am going crazy too, so I know what you were going through, only I have no choice but to wait because I don't have the option of going to get a scan whenever :( There is nothing here, not for a 16 hour drive as I live in the Northwest Territories and I'd have to drive to Edmonton. Not happening! I listen on my doppler from time to time but it's nearly impossible to tell at this stage, I'm only 11+3 today. My belly is still bigger than ever before at this stage, my fundal height is measuring 14cm at 11 weeks, I've never had morning sickness before with any of my singletons and this time I do, I feel it's twins.... but then sometimes I feel like I'm completely delusional and I'll also come back to update everyone after my scan, saying that yep, I'm crazy, there's just one! lol

I have a midwife app't on Oct 15th but the scan isn't until the last week of NOVEMBER... ugh. :wacko: Sometimes I swear I'm picking up two overlapping fast heartbeats (not mine or the placenta)... but they're only the size of a lime so it's so hard to tell, especially since they would be in the same sac.

Arrrrgggghhhh!!!

Sorry you're not having twins... but it sounds like you are relieved, so... yayyy! :) lol


----------



## SnowyFairest

Mamabean1 said:


> I think I've seen your posts maybe on my crazy possible twins post, lol. I am going crazy too, so I know what you were going through, only I have no choice but to wait because I don't have the option of going to get a scan whenever :( There is nothing here, not for a 16 hour drive as I live in the Northwest Territories and I'd have to drive to Edmonton. Not happening! I listen on my doppler from time to time but it's nearly impossible to tell at this stage, I'm only 11+3 today. My belly is still bigger than ever before at this stage, my fundal height is measuring 14cm at 11 weeks, I've never had morning sickness before with any of my singletons and this time I do, I feel it's twins.... but then sometimes I feel like I'm completely delusional and I'll also come back to update everyone after my scan, saying that yep, I'm crazy, there's just one! lol
> 
> I have a midwife app't on Oct 15th but the scan isn't until the last week of NOVEMBER... ugh. :wacko: Sometimes I swear I'm picking up two overlapping fast heartbeats (not mine or the placenta)... but they're only the size of a lime so it's so hard to tell, especially since they would be in the same sac.
> 
> Arrrrgggghhhh!!!
> 
> Sorry you're not having twins... but it sounds like you are relieved, so... yayyy! :) lol

Hey! Neat! We live in Alberta! So not a near neighbour but very neat. Just wanted to share, our babies shared a sac, but we never had an "echo" heartbeat. In fact we couldn't get babies heart tones unless the Doppler was pointing at the specific baby's heart. Our Baby B was particularly hard to find, and we couldn't ever hear hers with Baby A's. 

Really hoping for you. Will you be going to Edm, for your 20wk scan? And hey, if you suspect MC/DA twins, you really need some good health care for them by 16-18weeks. They need fortnightly scans to continue to rule out Twin-to-Twin Transfusion Syndrome. TTTS can develop any time during your pregnancy. Our babies suddenly changed size, when they had been neck-and-neck until 33wks. At birth they were estimated to be 3/4s a pound diff, but they were actually 1.25 pounds difference (it was becoming emergent) Someone from Toronto from Facebook sent me the paperwork from the SOGC, for fetal surveillance in multiple gestation pregnancy. Would you like me to send this to you? If you are interested please message me, the paperwork was sent by a MFM in T.O. and helped me a lot during my pregnancy, I took it along to appts.


----------



## Mamabean1

SnowyFairest said:


> Hey! Neat! We live in Alberta! So not a near neighbour but very neat. Just wanted to share, our babies shared a sac, but we never had an "echo" heartbeat. In fact we couldn't get babies heart tones unless the Doppler was pointing at the specific baby's heart. Our Baby B was particularly hard to find, and we couldn't ever hear hers with Baby A's.
> 
> Really hoping for you. Will you be going to Edm, for your 20wk scan? And hey, if you suspect MC/DA twins, you really need some good health care for them by 16-18weeks. They need fortnightly scans to continue to rule out Twin-to-Twin Transfusion Syndrome. TTTS can develop any time during your pregnancy. Our babies suddenly changed size, when they had been neck-and-neck until 33wks. At birth they were estimated to be 3/4s a pound diff, but they were actually 1.25 pounds difference (it was becoming emergent) Someone from Toronto from Facebook sent me the paperwork from the SOGC, for fetal surveillance in multiple gestation pregnancy. Would you like me to send this to you? If you are interested please message me, the paperwork was sent by a MFM in T.O. and helped me a lot during my pregnancy, I took it along to appts.


Sure, that would be great! I don't know if I need it yet, and not sure what it all entails, but it would be interesting to have and if I need it, I'll have it :) Thanks! I will message you my email address.

I will be here in Fort Smith for my 20 week scan, the techs fly in every 6-8 weeks, so the time they will be here that matches up with that time in my pregnancy is the last week of November, which is my 19th week.


----------

